# Jeff Bezos Adds Record $13 Billion in Single Day to Fortune



## TopCat (Jul 21, 2020)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-20/jeff-bezos-adds-record-13-billion-in-single-day-to-his-fortune
		




> Jeff Bezos added $13 billion to his net worth on Monday, the largest single-day jump for an individual since the Bloomberg Billionaires Index was created in 2012.
> 
> Amazon.com Inc. shares surged 7.9%, the most since December 2018 on rising optimism about web shopping trends, and are now up 73% this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 21, 2020)

Amazing how these billionaires are just stacking bills while an army of dumbass NEETs harass anyone who actually has to work to put food on the table. They're so fucking out of touch. Yes, this directed at a certain group of KF posters.


----------



## Cilleystring (Jul 21, 2020)

Bezos you owe me reparations


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 21, 2020)

Exterminate Leftists said:


> Amazing how these billionaires are just stacking bills while an army of dumbass NEETs harass anyone who actually has to work to put food on the table. They're so fucking out of touch. Yes, this directed at a certain group of KF posters.


I wonder when it will sink in for them that social conservatism and older tradition are completely incompatible with Capitalism long term. 

...Probably a pill too hard to swallow tbh, as it is not like there are any good modern systems to replace it.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Jul 21, 2020)

Exterminate Leftists said:


> Amazing how these billionaires are just stacking bills while an army of dumbass NEETs harass anyone who actually has to work to put food on the table. They're so fucking out of touch. Yes, this directed at a certain group of KF posters.



But i need my cheap Chinese crap! Without my material goods I am nothing!


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jul 21, 2020)

And yet if he tried to cash any of it out it wouldn't have nearly the "value" it does. After a certain level it's all funny money. The actual meaningful part is any dividends.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 21, 2020)

How the fuck is Amazon not considered a monopoly and dismantled?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 21, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> How the fuck is Amazon not considered a monopoly and dismantled?


Money.

Money makes everything okay.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Jul 21, 2020)

It's almost like specific people benefited from this whole shitshow.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 21, 2020)

He may have billions but I have hair.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 21, 2020)

DanteAlighieri said:


> And yet if he tried to cash any of it out it wouldn't have nearly the "value" it does. After a certain level it's all funny money. The actual meaningful part is any dividends.



This. Stock equity /= capital equity. Its lines on a paper and its backed by unicorns and rainbows. Much like Amazons stock it should be noted. Amazons numbers are huge, but it is not a profitable company. People do find this hard to believe, but its true. They work on margins that would make McDonalds blush.  Its why their fulfillment centers are such autistic slave factories. The difference between letting all the workers go to the bathroom when they want vs. shitting their pants is literally the difference between being in the black and being in the red. Amazon's entire business model is aggressive expansion via Market Capitalization. They keep bringing in new investors to grow the company, and everyone keeps investing because the company keeps growing. They hope that one day the expansion period will end and they can start to reap all those sweet sweet dividends.

So to say "Bezos made 13 billion dollars" is inaccurate. Its more that another round of hopeful supplicants dumped cash into his company and inflated the stock value yet again.



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> How the fuck is Amazon not considered a monopoly and dismantled?



Would you believe that Amazon also positions itself as "a platform?" It allows competitors to sell their shit on Amazon too. Its really rather brilliant and twists anti-trust law into a pretzle, but its true regardless. And to be fair, its pretty good for alot companies too as it gives them access to a large pool of consumers.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 21, 2020)

Bland Crumbs said:


> He may have billions but I have hair.


"I just want my brother to envy my money, but he's got that hair. Why can't I have hair and money and him nothing?" - George Sr.


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Jul 21, 2020)

not the biggest fan of him, but i atleast like the fact that he makes the commies cry.


----------



## kcbbq (Jul 21, 2020)

Bland Crumbs said:


> He may have billions but I have hair.


If he really, really wanted to I'm sure he could have your hair, too.


----------



## beautiful person (Jul 21, 2020)

And yet the champagne socialists will still brag about their Amazon Prime accounts.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 21, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> This. Stock equity /= capital equity. Its lines on a paper and its backed by unicorns and rainbows. Much like Amazons stock it should be noted. Amazons numbers are huge, but it is not a profitable company. People do find this hard to believe, but its true. They work on margins that would make McDonalds blush.  Its why their fulfillment centers are such autistic slave factories. The difference between letting all the workers go to the bathroom when they want vs. shitting their pants is literally the difference between being in the black and being in the red. Amazon's entire business model is aggressive expansion via Market Capitalization. They keep bringing in new investors to grow the company, and everyone keeps investing because the company keeps growing. They hope that one day the expansion period will end and they can start to reap all those sweet sweet dividends.
> 
> So to say "Bezos made 13 billion dollars" is inaccurate. Its more that another round of hopeful supplicants dumped cash into his company and inflated the stock value yet again.
> 
> ...


About the first part I wanted to also say that it's not really the same as real world money (it's not translated to 13b worth of food, for example) but thinking about it some more, Amazon's net worth comes from buyers being absolutely fucking idiots and only strengthening bad practices and how centralised the market is. 

Not to mention that when billionaires actually start throwing their vast stores of wealth around it is usually to kill political regimes.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Jul 21, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


> not the biggest fan of him, but i atleast like the fact that he makes the commies cry.



That's the crazy part in all this.  It's the internet commies who keep buying all their pointless crap on Amazon that's inflating Amazon's worth.


----------



## Kheapathic (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm not one for wealth redistribution, but I do find making a number that big in 24 hours to be ludicrous. I also don't like the idea of stockholders and how it looks like one big house of cards ready to tumble; all based on speculation that can be something as innocuous as a majority share-holder cashing out.


----------



## DuckSucker (Jul 21, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Would you believe that Amazon also positions itself as "a platform?" It allows competitors to sell their shit on Amazon too. Its really rather brilliant and twists anti-trust law into a pretzle, but its true regardless. And to be fair, its pretty good for alot companies too as it gives them access to a large pool of consumers.


Its like saying Bing is competing with Google because they could purchase ads on any of Google's platforms. Amazon almost certainly has a deal where you buy placement on their storefront page, and of course, fair enough, Amazon products are front and center. How many people do you think click through to page 2 of a search? Fuck how many people scroll down? A good portion probably search a specific product or click thru on some affiliate link. I half believe Amazons web design is scaled so that there are only so many products on a page at a time and you pay for top billing, which, fair, but dont say its a competitive marketplace.



Exterminate Leftists said:


> Amazing how these billionaires are just stacking bills while an army of dumbass NEETs harass anyone who actually has to work to put food on the table. They're so fucking out of touch. Yes, this directed at a certain group of KF posters.


Im sure its cheap Chinese crap and not Amazon owning both Netflix and Twitch, and probably a package of other streaming services, rivaling probably the entirety of the cable industry, during a time of 6 months of quarantine. Big Tech has a lot of interest in promoting a "stay at home" narrative. Considering if quarantine were more thoroughly enforced, Amazon prime would be people's go-to.

Bold of you to assume there's no behind the scenes favor calling going on. To this day youtube has had a "breaking news" ticker that comes up usually to push some political agenda and theyve been showing non-stop Corona terror news. They didnt cover the George Floyd protests, or anything else, but they did have a coverage of anti-mask, anti-lockdown protests. You could argue its because it's tangentially related and only lasted a day, but, kinda queer.

In a time where hundreds of thousands of Americans are losing jobs, out of work, small businesses are shutting down; this shit is Walmart in the 90s all over again.


----------



## Kheapathic (Jul 21, 2020)

DuckSucker said:


> Bold of you to assume there's no behind the scenes favor calling going on. To this day youtube has had a "breaking news" ticker that comes up usually to push some political agenda and theyve been showing non-stop Corona terror news. They didnt cover the George Floyd protests, or anything else, but they did have a coverage of anti-mask, anti-lockdown protests. You could argue its because it's tangentially related and only lasted a day, but, kinda queer.



I'd welcome them promoting Corona and shit. All I've gotten is (and of course it isn't up, now that I want to bring it up) is some weird shit where they're pushing black creators. I don't remember the name/title they gave it, but it may as well be a BET collective on YouTube. Had videos from indy black people, interviews with black people, new aspiring black musicians, etc; just really pushing the "here's black people, see how normal they are" shit. But Corona or anything else, eh, just basic shit that was hot/relevant at the time; nothing curated with a whole row of corona content.


----------



## Xarpho (Jul 21, 2020)

Bezos "adding $13 billion" is basically a fancy way of saying that Amazon's stock shot way up. If Amazon stock drops, Bezos loses billions of dollars. Jeff Bezos is stupidly wealthy, I know, but the style of reporting that claims he's getting "$13 billion in a day" as if a mile-long train carrying nothing but gold bullion rolled up to his vault is intellectually dishonest.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Jul 21, 2020)

Is there really any reason to patronize Amazon anymore? I admit, I used to love shopping there because of the website layout and convenience, but they don't really over anything unique. I've now found other sites are better, and don't contribute to the centralization of shopping.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 21, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> How the fuck is Amazon not considered a monopoly and dismantled?



Because Walmart and Target exist as competitors.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Jul 21, 2020)

Peetz is going to have a conniption


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Jul 21, 2020)

DuckSucker said:


> Amazon owning both Netflix



Amazon owns Amazon Prime, pretty sure Netflix is its own entity unless I missed something.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jul 21, 2020)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> Amazon owns Amazon Prime, pretty sure Netflix is its own entity unless I missed something.


Yeah no idea what drugs mister DuckSucker is on. He should share.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jul 21, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> They work on margins that would make McDonalds blush.


Do you have any good articles explaining this further?  I believe you, I just want to learn more.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 21, 2020)

And yet, without the grueling efforts of his long-suffering employees, he'd be worth absolutely nothing. Really makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 21, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> Money.
> 
> Money makes everything okay.


But money is created out if thin air. Literally. Just smash that print button and trillions flow out of nowhere.


----------



## augment (Jul 21, 2020)

I would sell Jeff Bezos *some* of my hair for say, a cool 900 million.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 22, 2020)

I'd sell him all my hair and my left arm for 1 million. He has 191 thousand times that amount, and I'd give up basically anything for it. Just to live comfortably and be able to offer my family a stable life.

I don't really care about what portion of it is liquid asset and what portion is magical mind-money. Whatever amount he has available to spend, he could convert into ones and throw them out the window and fucking die of old age before he's able to get rid of it.


----------



## Freya (Jul 22, 2020)

UselessIdiot said:


> Is there really any reason to patronize Amazon anymore? I admit, I used to love shopping there because of the website layout and convenience, but they don't really over anything unique. I've now found other sites are better, and don't contribute to the centralization of shopping.


why not say what sites youre talking about


----------



## UselessIdiot (Jul 22, 2020)

Freya said:


> why not say what sites youre talking about


Ebay for basically anything on Amazon.  I know it's still pretty much big-tech, but it will go to an individual if you look into the seller first. I buy physical music from Discogs. Furniture and home decor from anywhere else, clothing from anywhere else, groceries from anywhere else, etc.

I bought mainly entertainment media from Amazon, so it wasn't hard to go elsewhere, but I don't think Amazon offers anything unique in anything.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 22, 2020)

And I’m hoping all this money goes back into Blue Origin. I’m still waiting for their New Glenn rocket which is practically a paper rocket.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 23, 2020)

Red Sun said:


> I'd sell him all my hair and my left arm for 1 million. He has 191 thousand times that amount, and I'd give up basically anything for it. Just to live comfortably and be able to offer my family a stable life.
> 
> I don't really care about what portion of it is liquid asset and what portion is magical mind-money. Whatever amount he has available to spend, he could convert into ones and throw them out the window and fucking die of old age before he's able to get rid of it.


You should really have more respect for yourself. I wouldn't sell a part of my body for any amount of money, and no amount would wash away the indignity of having sold a part of myself. These rich vampires can keep their money.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 23, 2020)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> But money is created out if thin air. Literally. Just smash that print button and trillions flow out of nowhere.



I wouldn't say "nowhere". There is some complicated rituals involved.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 23, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> I wouldn't say "nowhere". There is some complicated rituals involved.


Yeh. It's called debt and IOU. Debt can exist out of vaccume with no collateral. Say I want a trillion dollar loan. Boom. Trillion dollars in digital ink. That's it.  It's fucking magic.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 23, 2020)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> Do you have any good articles explaining this further?  I believe you, I just want to learn more.


That info is a little outdated, they do make profit now. Between 1 and 4 billion per quarter, I believe.
What people often don't know is how they make money. They make most of their profit from the extremely profitable cloud computing services, not from e-commerce. They don't really make money from Prime subscriptions either. They will sometimes change the way they do certain things to make e-commerce more profitable, but switch gears later to grow sales again.


			https://www.geekwire.com/2019/amazon-web-services-growth-slows-missing-analyst-expectations/


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 23, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> ...Probably a pill too hard to swallow tbh, as it is not like there are any good modern systems to replace it.


Whether one opposes capitalism or not, it can seem to be bullshit how the poor in cities live like prisoners who can't really go anywhere or do anything, while the wealthy can do quite a bit and make - in one day - more than the poor make in a whole lifetime.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 23, 2020)

Bland Crumbs said:


> He may have billions but I have hair.


A lot of billionaires seem to have totally bald cueball heads for some reason. 

Male pattern baldness supposedly works in the same way larger antlers on a buck do, it's nature's way of signaling the individual's dominance. Though this seems like a big evolutionary fuck up because a bald head becomes highly susceptible to skin cancer...


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 23, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> A lot of billionaires seem to have totally bald cueball heads for some reason.
> 
> Male pattern baldness supposedly works in the same way larger antlers on a buck do, it's nature's way of signaling the individual's dominance. Though this seems like a big evolutionary fuck up because a bald head becomes highly susceptible to skin cancer...



Hmmm...Well Kojak was bald...


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 23, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> A lot of billionaires seem to have totally bald cueball heads for some reason.
> 
> Male pattern baldness supposedly works in the same way larger antlers on a buck do, it's nature's way of signaling the individual's dominance. Though this seems like a big evolutionary fuck up because a bald head becomes highly susceptible to skin cancer...







I suspect they have enough people to tell them, "bald is a choice, balding isn't a choice"


----------

